# أفكار جميله جدا لخدمة مدارس الاحد



## philanthropist (24 يوليو 2015)

أفكار حلوة جدآآآآ للخدمة
+++






الترانيــــم
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة


يفضل أن تكون الترانيم بالحركات والاشارات
لسهولة وصول معانى الترنيمة للأطفال



المزامير
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة


تحفيظ الأطفال المزامير على شكل ترنيمة
أو أي لحن سهل



الأيــــــــات
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة


حفظ الايات على حروف الابجدية مع الموسيقى




كلمات قبطية
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة


تحفيظ الاطفال بعض الكلمات القبطية البسيطة كل اسبوع
وفى الإسبوع التالى يسألون فيها وتكون الاجابات بجوائز للتشجيع
ويفضل إختيار كلمات يستخدمها ويقابلها الطفل في حياته اليومية
ويستخدمها أيضا الخادم في كلامه العادى معهم






من أنا
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة

يتم إختيار قديس كل اسبوع 
ويقف احد الخدام يقول لمحات من سيرته وما يميزه
وكانه يتكلم عن نفسه
وعلى المخدوم أن يعرف من هو 
وتكون بجائزة بسيطة






لعبة دينية ترفيهيه
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة


ولتكن مثلا ً لعبة الايات المتشابكة
وفيها يكون الخادم قد أعد أوراق صغيرة
بكل ورقة أيه متشابكة
ومكان للإجابة
تكون الأيه متشابكة هكذا :-
الرب راعى فلايعوزنى شئ
والفائز هو اسرع من يكتبها صحيحة
الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شئ
ويفضل أن تكون هذه اللعبة في نهاية الدرس




المواهــــب
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة 

كل من لديه موهبة من المخدومين
يقف ليعرضها على الجميع ويعطوه تقييماً 
وفى اخر كل شهر تجمع النقاط لكل مشترك
والحاصل على اعلى النقاط يكون له هدية
الى جانب انه يأخد لقب 
الابن المثالى او البنت المثاليه 
لهذا الشهر




الألحان
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة


يقوم الخادم بتحفيظ الأطفال 
أحد الالحان او جزء منها في كل إسبوع
على ان يكون اللحن بسيط وصغير وسهل الحفظ




حفلة في نهاية كل شهر
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة



تضم مجموعة من الفقرات
مسرحية
إسكتش
مسرح عرائس
مسابقات وجوائز
فقرة المواهب
بروجيكتور
ويختار الخادم بعض الاطفال للفقرات
على ان يكون الاختيار بحسب
مدى إلتزامهم داخل الكنيسة
وذلك تحفيزا لباقى الأطفال
لان يسلكوا مثلهم




الإفتقاد
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة


تكتب أيات من الكتاب المقدس على اوراق كرتون
بألوان مميزة
ويكون الخادم قد أعد بعض الهدايا 
ملفوفه في اوراق لها نفس الوان الاَيات التى مع الأطفال
وعلى الطفل أن يجمع 3 اَيات لهم نفس اللون
ليأخذ عنهم هديته الملفوفة بلون الاَيات التى معه




نشاط منزلى
نقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة


يطلب الخادم من كل طفل أن يجعل كراسة خاصة لمدارس الاحد
وكل صورة يأخذها من مدارس الاحد كل إسبوع
يقوم بلصقها على احدى صفحات الكراسة
ويكتب تحتها أيه مناسبة لها
ويقوم الخادم بتقييم الكراسات كل إسبوع
ويعطى جائزة لأحلى كراسة


----------

